# Giving away old computers-clearing off important files



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a few computers I would like to give away. I have done online banking with them though. I dont know how to reformat the hard drive, and couldnt find the operating software that came with them even if I could.

Any suggestions for getting rid of that stuff? I was thinking of going into the c-drive and just removing the master folder. 

Its the passwords, I know windows keeps them around. Where can I find and access stored passwords and delete them?

I hope that makes sense.

TIA


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Best way is to just reformat the computer; an Ubuntu Live CD or any OS disc will work.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Kung.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you dont want to download some modern disk, even an old win98 boot floppy or FreeDOS floppy will wipe the hard drive. 

Have to realize reformatting will eliminate the operating system. The computer will no longer boot, it will throw up error of "NO OPERATING SYSTEM FOUND". This will make it worthless to the the new owner unless they have an appropriate operating system to install.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive thought about it, they are good folks. Besides I doubt they will figure out how to find my bank password on there. Im not that rich anyways. I pay the bills first of the month, after that, there really isnt much left to take anyways :hysterical: Not enough to make it worth the effort, and I would know who did it anyways.


If they really want to use it to any degree, they are going to have to take it to a tech and have the hd reformatted anyways, because there is so much and many spyware/trojans. Thats part of why I quit using it. 

Ive told them about that. They basically just want it for e-mail and such. Im so impressed with the little kindle fire I just got. Im telling them they can use my old one if they want, and save up and get a kf. That would give them what they need till they can save up and get something decent. I think Ive got em about sold on the idea.

Thank you! Kung and Hermit for the ideas


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If the windows is gunked up with nasties to point you cant even really clean it, and you dont have a restore or reinstall disk then doesnt matter, reformat it.

And if they want a free small operating sytem that will work on most older computers, tell them to download and burn copy of Puppy Linux. One of current versions should work on moderately old computer, but there are unofficial updated old versions of Puppy (that use old linux kernel) that work if its a REALLY OLD computer at least back to pentium1 era. I doubt its that old since even pentium3 and pentium4 single core processor computers seem to be throw away now. And the dual core version pretty cheap.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> I have a few computers I would like to give away. I have done online banking with them though. I dont know how to reformat the hard drive, and couldnt find the operating software that came with them even if I could.
> 
> Any suggestions for getting rid of that stuff? I was thinking of going into the c-drive and just removing the master folder.
> 
> ...


 Do you know any kids that are into computers? If you do there is a good chance they can wipe your hard drive and reinstall an operating system real cheap or free depending how you well you know them.

Jim


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There are very few things that a person can do that can make a hard drive unrecoverable. Those people that recover stuff from damaged and so called erased hard drives are GOOD. And I talked to one that told me, If you think you can erase a hard drive good enough for them not to go in and retrieve things, you are living in a dream world. 
Even IF you get the high end products that Writes, then wipes, then writes, and wipes clean, over and over, and does this for up to seven times, STILL the data IS recoverable IF a Person really really wants to see what is on that hard drive bad enough.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Jim Bunton said:


> Do you know any kids that are into computers? If you do there is a good chance they can wipe your hard drive and reinstall an operating system real cheap or free depending how you well you know them.
> 
> Jim


 Unfortunately no. I know some kid would probably know how to do it in a half hour or less.



arabian knight said:


> There are very few things that a person can do that can make a hard drive unrecoverable. Those people that recover stuff from damaged and so called erased hard drives are GOOD. And I talked to one that told me, If you think you can erase a hard drive good enough for them not to go in and retrieve things, you are living in a dream world.
> Even IF you get the high end products that Writes, then wipes, then writes, and wipes clean, over and over, and does this for up to seven times, STILL the data IS recoverable IF a Person really really wants to see what is on that hard drive bad enough.


Ya thats the thing. I dont think they know how, more importantly would.
Im just loaning it till they get one, then i will get it back.
So they are they only ones that will have access to it.


Ive got a few others to toss and I plan on taking out the hd and taking a hammer to them. There will only be little bits and pieces left of them when I get done.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

You could change any passwords that you are worried about. That would eliminate the possibility of someone accessing your stuff!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Create a new account on the computer and give it full administrative access. Delete the other accounts, this will delete the files they contain as well except shared files.


----------

